# can somone recommend prop/npp cycle dosage



## kennzee

above ive ran prop before at 150mg x 3 per week,so gonna throw in some npp was thinking

prop 100mg mon/wed/fri

npp 100mg mon/wed/fri

any advice guys?


----------



## Guest

Should work nicely

some minge will no doubt complain about keeping blood levels stable but prop/phenyl prop is fine 3x a week. if you DO get sides make it every other day


----------



## kennzee

Sy. said:


> If I was running that id double NPP dosage


yes but ive read deca higher than test in a cycle would be a no no:confused1:


----------



## C.Hill

I'm shooting npp every 3rd day


----------



## XMS

I'd double the dosage on both! 600mg of both will create some good gains - well it did for me


----------



## 19072

well i just completed a 6week prop/npp cycle

went from 81kg to 88kg

150mg prop EOD (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc

100mg npp EOD (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc


----------



## kennzee

herc said:


> well i just completed a 6week prop/npp cycle
> 
> went from 81kg to 88kg
> 
> 150mg prop EOD (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc
> 
> 100mg npp EOD (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc


sounds good mate,what were gains like? also what brand u use?


----------



## evo6tme

whats npp?


----------



## kennzee

evo6tme said:


> whats npp?


\

fast acting deca mate, deca prop really


----------



## kennzee

Deimos said:


> I will be running 500mg of each as my next cycle.


alot of jabs there


----------



## 19072

kennzee said:


> sounds good mate,what were gains like? also what brand u use?


gains were great two weeks into pct and ive dropped 1kg. strength is still going up. first week i was on this people saw how much bigger i got quickly.

with 150mg eod and 100mg eod of prop/npp it works out roughly 525mg prop / 350mg npp a week


----------



## kennzee

rite ive decided to go with

mon/we/fri

prop-150mg

npp -100mg

so 450mg test and 300mg npp per week,ill run 1mg adex eod as im really progesterone sensitive i dont have caber etc,so will adex keep it at bay guys?


----------



## kennzee

ok im 2 weeks ito this cycle and have been shooting 2ml eod and tbh its a lot of volume,would shooting 75mg prop and 50mg npp ed be an alternative as its only 1ml per day of injection??


----------



## escobar147

herc said:


> gains were great two weeks into pct and ive dropped 1kg. strength is still going up. first week i was on this people saw how much bigger i got quickly.
> 
> with 150mg eod and 100mg eod of prop/npp it works out roughly 525mg prop / 350mg npp a week


What was your pct mate? Deca shut me down pretty bad last time


----------

